# First Two Sided Project



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, got to start somewhere. I saw a workbench fence on the internet and thought to myself...I can make something similar. So here it is. One side is 1 5/16 and the other is about 5/8. Two dowels have been drilled through the center and a T track bolt inserted and screwed into a T nut that has been threaded into the underside of the dowel.

I am not sure what happened, but I broke a bit during the operation. I was in the office when it happened. But It will be OK. Just a little character added to the project!  And I made the T Track a little too wide, but that won't hurt a thing.

Drilling the dowel centers was the challenge. Using a piece of plywood, I made a jig. With it fastened to the table, the cnc cut the opening for the dowel to fit in. That took numerous attempts with small changes made each time until I got the hole just right - not too tight; not too loose. Then I removed the jig, reset the z axis zero to the bed height, and ran another file that bored a recessed hole in the mdf 1/2 inch deep. Now with the jig fastened down on the bed, the dowels fit perfectly and protrude a little so I can add some support if needed. 

Ready to drill! One file drills both ends with a 1/4 inch hole. Drill, flip, drill. Then a separate file opens up the hole on one end to 5/16 inch. The T nut threaded on like it was made to be there!

Now I have a fence that I can fasten to the holes on my work bench in just about any fashion. I have used a "*******" version of this fence when assemblying cabinets by using a 2x4 and clamps so the carcase won't slide around on the table.

Hope you like it.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, Mike. Keep up the good work!

David


----------



## Old_Tom (Jun 28, 2019)

Nice work Mike. _Now if I only had a dedicated workbench.....or the room to have one!!_


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Took me a few minutes to figure it out but I finally got it. Looks pretty handy!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Neat idea Mike . Is this something you’ve seen before , or is this your concoction?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Neat idea Mike . Is this something you’ve seen before , or is this your concoction?


This was my inspiration. Fortunately for me, I have everything needed to make one more, and maybe a third short one.

https://armor-tool.com/product/14″-dog-fence/


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Should work just as good as the ones you used for inspiration.

They should be useful.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Should work just as good as the ones you used for inspiration.
> 
> They should be useful.


Thanks Mike. I am using it now as a backstop. :grin:


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

very clever Mike! and now you have "2-sided" in your tool box...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well done Mike and you know how I love photo-shoots and yours is good. Why don't more members do shoots like that SHOWING HOW they made their project, descriptions are one thing but photographs can't be beaten.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Well done Mike and you know how I love photo-shoots and yours is good. Why don't more members do shoots like that SHOWING HOW they made their project, descriptions are one thing but photographs can't be beaten.


Thanks Harry. I appreciate your thoughts. I enjoy taking pictures as much as anything I do. These days, the cell phone camera does a pretty good job for bench work!  Quick and easy.


----------

